# Doe with dry ears?



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi
As it says in the title one of my does has dry ears. I was unsure if this is mites or not as i thought you could sort of see them. All i can see is that the inside and outside of her ear is dry. Can anyone tell me what it could be. Thank you


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

If it's simply 'dry' you could put a little olive oil on them, and try and work out why they're dry ...

The thing with mites/lice is that the usual 'rule of thumb' is that if you can see them, they're lice ... if you can't - they're mites.

Is she scratching lots, ie more than normal grooming?
Does she have any scabs, where she's been itching?
Has she lost any fur?
If she is doing any of these three things, she may well 'have something.'
- Your vet will be able to confirm one or the other, if you're still not sure. 

Best wishes to you and your mice whatever is the cause of her 'dry' ear
-Lesley


----------

